# Sexy Music



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok guys so... I want to know. What are some songs you listen to that you just think "Wow, this is sexy". 
Can't be just me. Or maybe is. I don't really care. Here are mine. I urge you to give them a proper listen in order to hear their sexiness. 

Kitty In The Middle - The Presets 





Inertia Creeps - Massive Attack (Skip to about 45sec in if you're impatient like I am)





Sour Times - Portishead





I Don't Trust Myself (With Loving You) - John Mayer





Black Milk - Massive Attack


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

And Synyster Gates' solos.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Makes me swoon every time


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lets Make A Night To Remember by Bryan Adams, though this song makes me laugh and blush at the same time ,its one of a sexy song for me .





Unbreak My Heart by Tony Braxton 





La Tortura by Shakira 





Gale Lag Jaa ,an Indian Movie song





Bol Na Halke Halke ,another one of Indian Movie song


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## LABrown90 (Feb 5, 2013)

The industrial feel is a sexy touch to a song that was already sexy.






Also, the sexiest songs off one of my favorite albums!


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

antahon said:


>


HA! I was going to post how Queens, this album in particular, always turn me on. 






ETA: Ooooh!, "I Want it All" by Depeche Mode


----------



## Melfina (Feb 5, 2013)

Mkay here's my take on sexy music (video specifically) as an infj.






What makes it sexy? Well, it's how he's singing and the nuances of his expressive eyes and smile. During certain lines, his eyes start to roll up and back and he grins a touch. You can tell he's enraptured in the very thought of his lover (or at least acting it well). Very spiritual, very innocent in a way...and damn sexy. It's an intelligent, almost violent, will-bound passion of the mind.

Also, the lyrics them-self are subtly dominating which is exactly what an infj (or at least me) wants. It's the "I see this, I know this. If you have a doubt you know you're wrong, just trust me."

2:40s - 3:00s best part example.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

aw yea, portishead


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

play this in the bedroom for the win


----------



## Adversary (Dec 5, 2012)

4:20


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

songs that i find sexy...i even made a last.fm playlist of sexy songs, haha.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Enigma


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

John Mayer in general...


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

phony said:


> some stuff


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> moar stuff


*fans self* so hot.


----------

